# NYC Guardian Angels want Boston??



## John27 (Mar 1, 2007)

why


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

Can always use the cannon fodder.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Angels keep out! BPD: We don't need berets, we need more cops in badges*



Curtis Sliwa is vowing to take his Guardian Angels anti-crime crusade to Boston, while local police say they need more officers, not New York vigilantes. (File)

 

*Angels keep out! BPD: We don't need berets, we need more cops in badges*

 
By *Michele McPhee*
New York's Curtis Sliwa is vowing to don his beret and take his Guardian Angels anti-crime crusade to Boston's streets but Hub cops say he should stay home and let the pros do the job.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Angels keep out! BPD: We don't need berets, we need more cops in badges*

just anothrer gang on the streets


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Beret-Wearing "Whackers"!!!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I hear Curtis is putting in his lateral transfer papers to BPD as we speak. Snazzy red jacket, with beret to match, $9.99 on Ebay right now!*


----------



## John27 (Mar 1, 2007)

Why thats a whacker of a different kind!


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

HousingCop said:


> *I hear Curtis is putting in his lateral transfer papers to BPD as we speak. Snazzy red jacket, with beret to match, $9.99 on Ebay right now!*


Great so now we will have wanna-be Whackers. What the hell do you call them?


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

209 said:


> Great so now we will have wanna-be Whackers. What the hell do you call them?


*T*emporary
*W*hackers
*I*n
*T*raining


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

I heard from a good source that Deval is going to buy the Guardian Angels all brand new Caddies then merge them with MSP. Also Deval plans to replace all Crossing Guard's across the State with KKK memebers. Then Deval will give all wackers 1yr to register themselves with the State then give them total control over all the Sheriff Departments and local PD's. Hold on boys and girls were in for a long ride..... LOL


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Hey, Curtis, the seventies are calling...they want their satin jacket back. Seriously, he would be more stylish in a "members only" jacket.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

They're down here in Orlando right now because of our big murder spike that is going on. Don't know much about them, but I don't like going in to some of the neighborhoods that they "patrol" armed. What they do doesn't seem very smart to me. Hearts in the right place, but maybe not the smartest thing to be doing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't know why Tom Nee doesn't use them as useful pawns against the city;

"We're so understaffed and spread so thin, we have to rely on unarmed volunteers to provide a public safety presence in the worst areas of the city!!!"


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Killjoy said:


> Hey, Curtis, the seventies are calling...they want their satin jacket back. Seriously, he would be more stylish in a "members only" jacket.


:L::L:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Guardian Angels called unwelcome

By Suzanne Smalley, Globe Staff | March 28, 2007
Police Commissioner Edward F. Davis yesterday spurned an offer by the Alliance of Guardian Angels to bring their red berets and street patrols to Boston, but the New York-based group said it doesn't need his permission and plans to help anyway.

"We applaud volunteerism," Davis said. "In this case, you have somebody from 250 miles [away] that's coming into a community and exploiting a tragic situation. . . . Responsible community people and responsible members of the neighborhoods who are affected by this [violence] are the people we really want to do our outreach to."
The commissioner said the timing of the Guardian Angels' offer, days after the shooting death of 22-year-old Chiara Levin outside an after-hours party in Dorchester, seems curious.
The Guardian Angels' founder, Curtis Sliwa, said he is responding to a groundswell of public support, including pleas from about a half-dozen former Angels who live in Boston and are increasingly concerned by the city's violent crime surge. The number of homicides is up; there have been 13 this year, compared to nine at the same time last year. The number of shootings overall, however, has dropped 23 percent compared to last year.

Full Story: http://www.boston.com/news/local/articles/2007/03/28/guardian_angels_called_unwelcome/


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I wonder if this is what Deval meant by putting 1000 new officers on the street?

This is a joke! Spend money on real Cops! not Drapes, Furniture, Aides and Cars.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I will tell you this, I get hassled by a GA in Boston, they are going to get the beat down of their life.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Guardian Angels Leader Comes To Boston*

_(WBZ)_ _BOSTON_ Guardian Angels founder Curtis Sliwa says his group will begin civilian anti-crime patrols in Dorchester Friday.

Sliwa is scheduled to arrive in Boston Thursday afternoon. He will attend a community meeting hosted by Pastor Bruce Wall in the evening.

This isn't the first time Sliwa's New York-based group has been in Boston. The Angels patrolled the T in the 1980's and were met with mixed reviews.

A recent surge in violence including the murder of a Kentucky woman last weekend prompted Sliwa to propose a return to Boston.

Mayor Tom Menino says he'll welcome the Angels as long as they cooperate with Boston Police. Sliwa says he will meet with police Friday.

Governor Patrick wouldn't offer an opinion when asked about the group Wednesday, but he did suggest adding State Police patrols on city streets.

http://wbztv.com/topstories/local_story_088082008.html


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Mumbles is a mother fucking idiot.


----------



## masscopk9 (Jan 20, 2007)

Last time the GA were here, I believe they were shamed and run out of town by the gang bangers!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Video: *Guardian Angels Arrive In Boston


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe if you guys put as much effort into doing YOUR jobs as you did here talking shit about everyone else we wouldn't need GA's in boston. 
Put down the donut and hit the street. Or go back to the food court, what ever applies!


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

You should change your name from crazy irish to whacker leprecon troll.... Get back to parking lot patrol and make sure no one blocks the fire lane..... WHACKER.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

coldsteel said:


> You should change your name from crazy irish to whacker leprecon troll.... Get back to parking lot patrol and make sure no one blocks the fire lane..... WHACKER.


Cut him some slack.

He never was, nor will he ever be, law enforcement.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 3, 2007)

Maybe I should 94c but I wont........ LOL


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

*ANGEL* TRAINEES TAKE TO THE T IN TRIAL RUN 
Boston Globe
September 1, 1981
Author: Kevin B. Blackistone Globe Correspondent 
*Estimated printed pages: 2 *








Sandy Hilliard catches the *MBTA*'s Orange Line at Dover Station to go home

from work each week night. She always the three stops to Egleston Station alone, and usually tucks her gold neck chain under her blouse "so nobody will snatch it."

"I get scared sitting up here by myself," the 33-year-old Hilliard says of the five-minute ride. 
But last night, for the first time she can remember, she said, "I feel safe."

She was in the company of about 40 trainees of the recently established Boston Chapter of the *Guardian* *Angels*, the not-for-profit crime-fighting unit that originated in New York City three years ago under the guidance of Curtis Sliwa.

Last night, to the surprise and cheers of some riders, the trainees were on their first training patrol aboard the *MBTA*, after a session earlier in the day in downtown Boston.

There are 50 trainees in the Boston Chapter ranging in age from 16 to 42, crossing all racial lines and including women. They expect to graduate Sept. 21, said Boston chapter leader Dan Rosen, a 22-year-old graduate of Emerson

College.

The trainees could be your average *MBTA* rider, but their dress and actions give them away.

They sported red berets, borrowed from the original New York chapter, adorned with beads, feathers and other dangling items. Strapped over their shoulders and hanging under their arms were shoulder holster bags to hold their IDs and pens and pads. Weapons aren't allowed. Most of the trainees were wearing gym shoes so they could "move quickly," Sliwa said.

As they made the trip from the Dover station to Forest Hills and back, they stood without expression at each door on the train. At each stop, Wayne Chou, a 19-year-old trainee from Newton, leaned out the door looking for possible "troublemakers."

Yesterday's training exercise, Sliwa said, was a demonstration to the public and the future *Angels* of what they can do.

"We're not here to be staring anybody down," Sliwa said. He said their mission was to help curb street crime in Boston, as they have attempted to do in New York City.

Sliwa, a tough looking six-footer who says "I grew up on the streets," was in Boston to lead his newest band of dragon slayers through their first "on the street" training sessions. Earlier in the day, he guided 17 trainees for about 90 minutes around the Boston Common and through the X-rated Combat Zone.

"Today marks the first day you're going to hit the streets," Sliwa told his troops as they stood in formation for local media in City Hall Plaza earlier yesterday. "The purpose of my coming here is to show you exactly what it's like to be out on the streets."

Last night, his foot soldiers tackled the T.

"Fact of the matter," Sliwa said, "is that there is a problem on it. If your mass transit system goes then you can kiss the city off."

And as far as Sliwa and his *Angel* trainees are concerned, that's not going to happen.

Sliwa has established chapters in 14 cities since the *Angels* emerged in 1978 from a New York group called the Magnificent 13.

"It's for a good cause," said one young man riding the Orange Line in *Angel* company, "but, I don't think it's going to make much of a difference."

The Boston chapter headquarters will be located at the corner of Boylston and Arlington streets, across from the Public Garden, Rosen said. He said the organization needs to raise $300 before the September graduation for a telephone to be installed at the headquarters. The phone is the only means of communication between *Angels*, he said, because they will not be carrying two- way radios.

Borrowing a famous phrase, Sliwa told his troops: "There's nothing to fear but fear itself. Boston might be as bad as any other city, but it's no worse.

ESCORTED *ANGELS* PATROL MATTAPAN 
Boston Globe
August 30, 1984
Author: Gregory Witcher Globe Staff 
*Estimated printed pages: 2 *








Six *Guardian* *Angels* were surrounded by about 350 jeering youths and had to be whisked into a police van and escorted out of the Morton and Selden streets area on the Dorchester-Mattapan line last night.

Boston Police Supt. William Celester said no arrests were made and no fights broke out between the youths and members of the citizen patrol force. Police took the *Angels* to the Mattapan Square *MBTA* station, where they boarded trolleys, Celester said. 
The *Angels*, headed by national leader Lisa Sliwa and Boston chapter leader Lawrence Turnbow, proceeded with the patrol despite a request from police that they not continue because authorities could not guarantee their safety. The group had clashed with youths in the area two nights last week.

The march marked the second consecutive night that the *Angels* rejected requests from city officials and community leaders that they temporarily avoid the area.

The *Angels* arrived at the Ashmont Street *MBTA* station at about 8:40 p.m. and were less than five blocks up Fuller street when police halted them and asked them not to proceed.

"I appreciate your concern, but we made the commitment to walk through there and we're going to do it," Sliwa told Celester after huddling briefly with other *Angels*.

Celester warned the *Angels* that crowds of youths were waiting on corners near Morton and Selden streets, and said, "I don't know if we can control it tonight."

The *Angels*, including two members who were injured in the first clash with area youths a week ago, continued. One woman standing on the porch of a house on Fuller street applauded as they passed and a young man in the street said: "Y'all keep doing what you're doing. Don't let them punks scare you away."

As the *Angels* and a crowd of youths moved from narrow Fuller street onto Morton street, two police cruisers pulled up beside the *Angels* and at least five officers joined the group on each side.

A crowd of teenagers and spectators had followed the *Angels* onto the Morton street bridge, when half a dozen police on motorcycles intercepted the *Angels* and began to shepherd them into the police wagon shortly before 10 p.m.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

GUARDING THE MEAN STREETS . . .\ FOR BOSTON'S ARMY OF *ANGELS*, PATROLLING CAN BE DEVILISHLY FRUSTRATING 
Boston Globe
August 25, 1983
Author: Steve Marantz Globe Staff 
*Estimated printed pages: 4 *








They march across the urban battlefield, occasionally in step, occasionally slouching as teenagers do. They are soldiers against street crime; they are also kids with homework.

They are armed with regulation US Army flashlights and two-way radios. The flashlights are so tough they work even after being dropped on the street. The radios barely work even before they are dropped on the street. 
They wear jaunty red berets made of cloth that soaks up water in the rain, and bound with leather that cracks in the cold. They carry their berets a lot.

The *Guardian* *Angels* - about 60 young men and 20 young women in Boston - are a volunteer group organized to deter crime on the streets. They have no police power other than the universal right to make a citizen's arrest. Their effectiveness is in the implied power of their numbers - at least eight to a patrol - and the righteousness of their mission. In two years, they have made one arrest, and assisted police on numerous others.

It is a typical midsummer evening, one that stretches from 6 to 11 p.m. It is a night when an *Angels* patrol goes down mean streets and up dark alleys, through South End and Roxbury neighborhoods, over fences, across fields, onto *MBTA* trains, and into Huntington avenue pizza parlors.

As on most *Angels* patrols - which go out every night - nothing dangerous happens. The most harrowing moment is when two *Angels* reach for the last slice of pizza.

On their break, they scan the jukebox selections, talk of movies, school and karate classes. All of them are between 16 - the *Angels*' age minimum - and 19.

Determination tempers their youthfulness. Part of it stems from a regulation, set down by Curtis Sliwa, who founded the *Angels* in New York City in 1979: "Always be serious while on patrol. There is to be no clowning, joking or sparring."

The springs from a belief in what they are trying to do. *Angel* Diaz, 18, a patrol leader says, "Most of the trouble is caused by kids my age. I want to take the streets back from the hoods."

Their attitude is that war against crime is hell, even though most of the time, it's merely tormenting.

"People put us on," says Eric Bowden, 18, a patrol leader. Somebody tells the *Angels* a robbery occurred. The robber went thataway. Three blocks later, out of breath, the *Angels* realize they've been had.

Diaz' patrol, known as "The Rookies," starts at the Dover *MBTA* stop using free passes provided by the *MBTA*, rides to the Northhampton stop, and jogs to the Digital Equipment Corp. building on Hampden street. They jog in single file, known as "A" formation. A double line is "B" formation, and three abreast is "C" formation.

They also have a fourth formation known as "Gangstyle," in which they spread out in all directions. "That's for PR," says Diaz. "To talk to people."

At Digital, the *Angels* practice martial techniques on a grassy side lot. Most of them have had at least one chance to use their techniques. Once, a patrol at the Cathedral project in the South End was bombarded by a refrigerator aimed at it from a sixth-story window. The situation called for a simple technique: "We ran," says Nick Flores, 17.

The Rookies roam the South End, where Diaz lives. He is a native Puerto

Rican, and has been an *Angel* for seven months. His background is not atypical. "Before, I used to be bad," he says. "No one could control me." His nickname was The Snake, because he carried a garter snake as a pet. Then Diaz saw a friend get robbed and stabbed, and he changed. Now, he pins a silver snake emblem on his beret.

A policeman on Shawmut avenue tips his hat to the *Angels*. The *Angels* maintain outwardly cordial - though wary - relations with the Boston Police. "They think we're trying to take their jobs," says Edward (Tiger) Ayala, 16.

Their rapport with *MBTA* policemen is more relaxed, and in some cases, on a first-name basis. One *MBTA* officer says, "They do a good job. I'd just like to see them spend more time on the Orange Line where they're needed." Bowden's response is pointed: "We don't like to babysit one line. People forget, we don't get paid. T cops do."

Adults in lawn chairs sip from paper cups and offer encouragement. Children shout and swarm from all directions, dazzled with the *Angels*' elan. In front of the Franklin Square Apts., Lila Moore, a resident, says to Diaz, "I hope you can catch whoever is doing the rapes at Madison Park. My daughter lives over there."

The patrol goes through the Madison Park neighborhood, where a 40ish man named Norman Chestnut says he wants to join up. Diaz gives him a card with the *Angels*' telephone and address. "We'd like everybody to be an *Angel*," says Diaz. "So we wouldn't need these (berets*. So everybody could walk in peace."

They pass Madison Park High School, and go down Whittier street toward Tremont. On Whittier, John Lee Jackson sits on a bench watching the *Angels* run by in "A" formation. "They got to pull their act together," he says."Their problem is they got kids leading kids. And kids don't take other kids seriously."

Bowden says that when he joined the *Angels* two years ago many of them were in college. "But college kids can't keep up - they gotta study," says Bowden. "It's changed. The people from the suburbs left. Now it's minority and inner city kids."

Bowden, 18, a Brighton High graduate, is starting at Northeastern next month as a criminal justice major - he wants to be a policeman - and may quit the *Angels*. He is tired of being taunted as he is at Boston Common, where a hoarse inebriate shouts, "Finks, *******." Bowden steers a course directly past the man, as though to emphasize his imperturbability. Invective colors the air, but none of the *Angels* raises a hand in anger.

"We don't ask for any thank yous' and we get a lot of harassment," says Bowden. "But for every hundred harassments we get, the one thank you' counts a lot.

The GAs sounded real popular in the 80s, more of a sick CMPSA style joke.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sliwa's back, soaking up spotlight

Angels' founder launching Hub blog


----------



## robinlow (Feb 18, 2006)

SOT said:


> Mumbles is a mother fucking idiot.


We all know it is so true..


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Guardian Angel founder Curtis Sliwa vowed to end violence in the Hub, but on his first full day a teen was shot in broad daylight. (Staff photo by David Goldman)


*Angels and demons*
By *Michele McPhee & O'Ryan Johnson*
Mayhem erupted on a crowded MBTA bus yesterday after a gunman shot an 18-year-oldpassenger in the head - a brazen daylight attack that raised questions about the effectiveness of the Guardian Angels...



» *Guardian Angels speak:* Mobilized by Chiara Levin's murder

» *Fear abounds as day slays spike*

» *Expert: Aging vigilantes' message still resonates*

» *Herald Slide Show:* Angels hit Hub streets

» *Fitzgerald:* Adults need as much of a kick in pants as kids


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

These gangsta wannabes will start shooting outside a police station, does Sliwa really think a bunch of unarmed people in red satin jackets is going to deter them??


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Better dead than RED!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

What a fucking joke.......................


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

One of them will get killed.


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

What exact purpose do they serve? They are useless and a joke.


----------



## MCPHS401 (Feb 13, 2007)

OutOfManyOne said:


> One of them will get killed.


:dito:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

RCPD33 said:


> What exact purpose do they serve? They are useless and a joke.


I can actually see their value on the subways....the transit police are spread way too thin, no gang sees the subways as their turf, and most of the subway ridership are innocents. When the GA's expand into neighborhoods, they're asking for trouble.


----------



## gooday (Jul 20, 2006)

crazy irish said:


> Maybe if you guys put as much effort into doing YOUR jobs as you did here talking shit about everyone else we wouldn't need GA's in boston.
> Put down the donut and hit the street. Or go back to the food court, what ever applies!


Why do you have to go there crazy

I'M a corrections officer and so is crazy but please do not put us all in the same catagory. We know you guys risk your life day in and day out. Most of all in Boston. If you were not doing your job we would not be over crowded. My hart goes out to you for what you do everyday from nasty car accedents with fatalities to solving shootings and rapes in the streets. My respect goes to you and god bless. From a c/o to all the cops THANK YOU ALL FROM ALL OF US!!!!!!! Stay safe.


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

rg1283 said:


> Diaz' patrol, known as "The Rookies," starts at the Dover *MBTA* stop _using free passes provided by the *MBTA*_,


I guess that's cheaper than hiring more officers :s


----------

